# [S]Locale Problem

## Tinitus

Könnt Ihr mal über meine:

/etc/env.d/02locale

drüberschauen?

```

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

#LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

GDM_LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.utf8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.utf8"

```

Ist die so richtig?

Finde da relativ viele widersprüchliche Angaben im Net.

meine /etc/locale.gen

```
en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

de_DE ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8

de_DE.UTF-8@euro UTF-8

```

stimmt die auch?

G. R.Last edited by Tinitus on Sat Feb 06, 2010 11:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Sollte eigentlich halbwegs passen..

Ich würde da eher nur

/etc/env.d/02locale 

```
LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

GDM_LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"
```

setzen.

Das würde dann so Ausschauen 

```
 $ locale

LANG=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_PAPER="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=
```

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Finde da relativ viele widersprüchliche Angaben im Net.

 Ich würde mich da weitestgehend an die Offizielle Gentoo Dokumentationen halten, zb

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/utf-8.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/guide-localization.xml

usw

MfG

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort.

obwohl ich es so gemacht habe sieht es immer noch so aus.

```

erst:

env-update 

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

source /etc/profile

dann:

locale

LANG=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.utf8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL=de_DE.utf8

```

Deshalb funktioniert bei mir wahrscheinlich auch ntp und distccc nicht richtig...

G. R.

----------

## Gh0str1d3r

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Könnt Ihr mal über meine:
> 
> /etc/env.d/02locale
> 
> drüberschauen?
> ...

 

soweit ich weiß macht das @euro bei utf8 keinen Sinn, da Unicode eh alle Zeichen abdeckt.

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *Quote:*   

> LC_ALL=de_DE.utf8 

  Das sollte leer sein und ist wahrscheinlich Ursache der Probleme. Hast du LC_ALL irgendwo (bashrc, ... ) gesetzt ?

Jean-Paul

----------

## Genone

Ich vermute mal dass das LC_ALL noch von früheren Versuchen stammt. Am besten einfach mal aus- und wieder einloggen und die Werte dann nochmal kontrollieren.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Genone wrote:*   

> Ich vermute mal dass das LC_ALL noch von früheren Versuchen stammt. Am besten einfach mal aus- und wieder einloggen und die Werte dann nochmal kontrollieren.

 

Nach einem Neustart war es weg....

G. R.

----------

